# Mass. Week of 2/19/07



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like a lot of potential for percipitaion this week. It'll probably be too warm, but who knows? Looks like hit and miss showers everyday, but Monday. We all know how those showers can add up to 2" realy quick. We'll just have to wait and see, but maybe some good luck can happen for this week. Three seperate 2" storms would be great. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

Im 7 miles north of Boston, I'm sure we will get rain :crying:


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

03SuperCrew330;373710 said:


> Im 7 miles north of Boston, I'm sure we will get rain :crying:


Don,t say that word please.:realmad:


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

ADMSWELDING;373741 said:


> Don,t say that word please.:realmad:


Sorry! I have yet to break even on insurance yet this year!

Best of luck guys!!!

Mike


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*location?*

Where you located sounds like your not far from me?


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

ADMSWELDING;373762 said:


> Where you located sounds like your not far from me?


Meffa!!!! I'm right next door!!!!


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

First Time Out;373474 said:


> Looks like a lot of potential for percipitaion this week. It'll probably be too warm, but who knows? Looks like hit and miss showers everyday, but Monday. We all know how those showers can add up to 2" realy quick. We'll just have to wait and see, but maybe some good luck can happen for this week. Three seperate 2" storms would be great. Keep your fingers crossed.


My little sis is up from NC. for a few days. I let her use my Caddy to get around. The Caddy has been in the snow 1 time in the ten years that I have owned it. We will probely end up with a blizzered, just because.......


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

gene gls;373795 said:


> My little sis is up from NC. for a few days. I let her use my Caddy to get around. The Caddy has been in the snow 1 time in the ten years that I have owned it. We will probely end up with a blizzered, just because.......


Thats what I like to hear!!!! Good man!!! payup


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I ate at Bobs the day of the storm good food there.


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

ADMSWELDING;373813 said:


> I ate at Bobs the day of the storm good food there.


Bobs is good stuff....the Turkey tips are reeeally goooood!!!!

That and the imported italian....yum!!!

Yes...Im fat...LOL


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I had the steak caccitore w/ sauce HMMMM!!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Bob's ?
Where ? What Town ?
You mean I missed a place with good food :crying: 
Bob


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Bandit;373944 said:


> Bob's ?
> Where ? What Town ?
> You mean I missed a place with good food :crying:
> Bob


Main st medford.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

mmmmhh.... Do i smell a plowsite meet up at this BOB's???? anyone?


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

mike33087;374260 said:


> mmmmhh.... Do i smell a plowsite meet up at this BOB's???? anyone?


Im always down for Bobs, I grew up on that food.

let me know when :redbounce

Mike


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

03SuperCrew330;374370 said:


> Im always down for Bobs, I grew up on that food.
> 
> let me know when :redbounce
> 
> Mike


Well we can always get bobs and meet up at my shop if you guys like let me know and will post another gathering at the shop.


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

ADMSWELDING;374375 said:


> Well we can always get bobs and meet up at my shop if you guys like let me know and will post another gathering at the shop.


Im up for anytime as long as I dont have to work my primary job. My schedule fluxuates so whenever, I'm sure as long as I have a little notice i can be there.

We should let the guys who are driving a ways pick a good day and time.

Thanks for offering up the shop as a meeting place!!!


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

definitly, all you non northshore guys, come up with a feasible date and lets do another meet, god knows it just might snow again.


----------



## MFD18 (Jul 21, 2006)

mmm...Bob's Food Store

my favorite sub there, chicken tips....so good, might just have to go there tomorrow...its been awhile


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

mike33087;374464 said:


> definitly, all you non northshore guys, come up with a feasible date and lets do another meet, god knows it just might snow again.


no doubt, itll snow that day!! just like last time!

i am looking at 2-4 inches tomarrow night (of snow!) from accuweather


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;374585 said:


> no doubt, itll snow that day!! just like last time!
> 
> i am looking at 2-4 inches tomarrow night (of snow!) from accuweather


Anything down our way in 02155? I'm on my Blackberry and it only let's me view the useless mobile version.

Mike


----------

